# Horseshoe Lake Campground Clinton In.



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

I have been looking at this campground and although it looks interesting, I have heard was great, then really bad, then making a comeback? There is 11 small lakes for fishing and kayaking and the sites are large. It sound great. Thought I would ask.


----------

